# Unable to Choose "Without Lightroom Edits"



## mdrdsr (Jul 16, 2015)

Good morning. Does anyone know why I no longer have the option to edit in an external editor (PS or other) *WITHOUT *Lightroom edits? Only the edit with Lightroom edits radio button is available. I am using the latest LR CC and PS CC. I am also using .DNG files. This used to work. I want to edit externally in some cases with the original DNG file before my Lightroom edits were applied. I have not idea when this stopped working or if it is a bug.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2015)

Are you sure it's a DNG file? If I send a DNG file to Photoshop, I don't get that dialog at all. That dialog only comes up if I send a non-raw file (such as tiff) to an external editor.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> Are you sure it's a DNG file? If I send a DNG file to Photoshop, I don't get that dialog at all. That dialog only comes up if I send a non-raw file (such as tiff) to an external editor.


It also comes up if your LR/ACR versions are a mismatch.  Those with a CC subscription should not ever have a LR/ACR version mismatch.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 16, 2015)

It also appears when doing Edit In using an "Additional External Editor", and yes in that situation only the "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments" option is enabled. Both the other options (Edit a Copy and Edit Original) are disabled, and in fact the text alongside those disabled options clearly states "not applicable to raw or Digital Negative files".

But it's always been that way, nothing new with LRCC/6.


----------



## mdrdsr (Jul 16, 2015)

It is a DNG file. You are correct, sending to PS does not show the dialog at all but the Nik Software does with only the one option available.  If I send  tiff I do seem to get that dialog.  So, how can I send a DNG without the Lightroom changes to an external editor? Ideas? This used to work.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2015)

clee01l said:


> It also comes up if your LR/ACR versions are a mismatch.  Those with a CC subscription should not ever have a LR/ACR version mismatch.



No, that's another dialog. It's telling you about the mismatch and asking you what to do: let Lightroom render the image, or send it to Photoshop (ACR) anyway.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2015)

mdrdsr said:


> It is a DNG file. You are correct, sending to PS does not show the dialog at all but the Nik Software does with only the one option available.  If I send  tiff I do seem to get that dialog.  So, how can I send a DNG without the Lightroom changes to an external editor? Ideas? This used to work.



Quite simple. Go to History, reset all your edits, and send the DNG to the editor. After that's done, you can use History again to restore the edits.


----------

